# Baxter and Imputation



## AV1611 (Nov 10, 2007)

Did Richard Baxter deny imputation?


----------



## greenbaggins (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes, he did. See the article in The Confessional Presbyterian, volume 3 on Baxter's theology of justification, and John Brown of Wampray's demolition of it.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 10, 2007)

Yep.  Specifically, "John Brown of Wamphray, Richard Baxter and the Justification Controversy," by Bruce R. Backensto, _The Confessional Presbyterian_ 3 (2007) 119-146. It's one of the lengthier sections of the journal, except for the second and final part of the sixty year RPW literature survey.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 10, 2007)

Christian Focus/Mentor have just published a book on Richard Baxter's view of conversion. This may be of some help.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 10, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Yep.  Specifically, "John Brown of Wamphray, Richard Baxter and the Justification Controversy," by Bruce R. Backensto, _The Confessional Presbyterian_ 3 (2007) 119-146. It's one of the lengthier sections of the journal, except for the second and final part of the sixty year RPW literature survey.




Cheers all...what you need to do Chris is get your journal onto SAGE, or JSTOR or something like that so I can access it via Uni  I can get WTJ.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 10, 2007)

I came across this: Did Baxter Affirm Imputation? « Thomas Goodwin


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry, out of my league. I suspect someday there will have to be an "e" version but I'm not in any hurry.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Nov 10, 2007)

Was Baxter biblical on anything he wrote? The more I read, the more I see how many errors he propogated. The worst being this works/Law justification


----------



## greenbaggins (Nov 10, 2007)

Baxter had a great deal of biblical things to say on two areas in particular: his book _The Reformed Pastor_, is very useful, and so is his book _The Christian Directory_, which has much practical advice on how to avoid sin. But I would never have voted for him to be ordained in my presbytery.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 11, 2007)

Amazing Grace said:


> Was Baxter biblical on anything he wrote? The more I read, the more I see how many errors he propogated. The worst being this works/Law justification



Read the two books Lane mentions. These are some of the best Christian books ever written.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 11, 2007)

If you are morbidly introspective and prone to depression, don't read _Reformed Pastor_ just yet. I have read it twice and it is a good book, but he doesn't really take to whining, young men. 

I kind of like Baxter, though. Ditto to what Rev. Lane said.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2007)

On justification, Baxter is sorely disappointing. However, the vast majority of his writings are a most valuable contribution to the church. Particularly, _The Saints' Everlasting Rest_ (influential in the conversions of Thomas Doolittle, John Janeway and others), _The Reformed Pastor_, _A Christian Directory_, and _A Call to the Unconverted_. One can read his practical works online here.


----------

